# 120 tons salt stolen!!!



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Desperate times... did anyone hear about this?

http://archives.chicagotribune.com/2008/oct/25/local/chi-passing-the-salt-25-oct25


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you see how much they said in the article that it's worth, 120 tons @ $32,000. So they are saying it was worth $266 a ton, that's alot of money for salt, even with the shortage. Sounds to me like somebody's running an insurance scam. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

excuse me but 120 tons of salts disappears in 2 weeks from a lawn care company storage bin .... hmmm a lil fishy smellin .... maybe the theives should have moved a lil faster with the loader .. and done it in 24 hrs ... LOL


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Inside job all the way. Besides how do they know the amount, did they take all of the salt? How would someone sneak 6 semi loads out? Someone will go to jail, the owner of the company. If he files a claim with his ins. co. $266/ton I don't even get that much to put it down. realistically with delivery he'd be closer to $13,000.


----------



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

In Kalamazoo our landscape supply companies are not even selling salt to contractors right now. Kalamazoo Landscape Supply has tons of salt and when I called to get some they told me that it was on hold for thier "preferred customers" meaning if I did not buy enough last year I was not on the list. I probably bought 15-20 tons last year and I guess I should have bought 25 to make the list. What sucks is now I have to find a new place to buy all of our landscape supplies. Mulders is the other landscape place in town and they just don't have enough salt to sell. I guess I can see why people are stealing salt though.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;675640 said:


> Inside job all the way. Besides how do they know the amount, did they take all of the salt? How the F would someone sneak 6 semi loads out? Someone will go to jail, the owner of the company. If he files a claim with his ins. co. $266/ton I don't even get that much to put it down. realistically with delivery he'd be closer to $13,000.


Good point. It does sound like they are probably trying to add in their labor, maybe even trucking charges for bringinmg it in themselves to really soak the insurance co. Probably mooved it to aconther location.

Rain hard here and 34 degrees thereabouts... we could use that 120 tons soon.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah that was Tovars snow amd Ice her ein the chicagoland I dont know where all my chicago guys are but I can tell you this these guys are sucking up work around here left and right and the real truth is that salt went MIA OVERNIGHT!!!!! not in a few weeks btw there chargeing $150 a ton for all there jobs this year!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

ptllandscapeIL;676002 said:


> Yeah that was Tovars snow amd Ice her ein the chicagoland I dont know where all my chicago guys are but I can tell you this these guys are sucking up work around here left and right and the real truth is that salt went MIA OVERNIGHT!!!!! not in a few weeks btw there chargeing $150 a ton for all there jobs this year!


$150 a ton spread??? WTF!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sounds a little fishy, but I had a friend hook up to my trailer right in my driveway and not one neighbor said anything. So I could see something like that happening.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

yes guys to clerify 150 A TON SPREAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

ptllandscapeIL;676160 said:


> yes guys to clerify 150 A TON SPREAD!!!!!!!!!


If you do not mind me asking how EXACTLY do you know that. Just saying if you are going to post something like that about a company the size of TOVAR I think you will have something to back it up.

I am sure you would not want someone to say something like PTL is cutting grass for $15.00 and acre or spreading mulch for $30.00 a yard delivered. Right?

So where did you get that information???

Ron G.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Can you say "insurance scam"?


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Its actually part of the Governors plan to take over the world payup LMAO


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Gov's plan and $150 a ton well both bound to FAIL....or STEAL from the insurance company.....LOL


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

ptllandscapeIL;676160 said:


> yes guys to clerify 150 A TON SPREAD!!!!!!!!!


If they are getting 150 a ton spread. and they say 120 tons went MIA My math says that equals 18 grand spread.... they can't count spreading in the value of stolen salt. soooo, where do they come up with 32 grand???

I think I smell an insurance fraud investigation coming.....
Keep us up to date.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

lol the gov is holding it unitl tovars donates 10,000 to his election campaign...


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

"*NorthernSvc's lol the gov is holding it unitl tovars donates 10,000 to his election campaign... "*

And Jesse Jackson Jr didnt authorize anyone to take that salt on the governors behalf LMAO


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

ptllandscapeIL;676002 said:


> Yeah that was Tovars snow amd Ice her ein the chicagoland I dont know where all my chicago guys are but I can tell you this these guys are sucking up work around here left and right and the real truth is that salt went MIA OVERNIGHT!!!!! not in a few weeks btw there chargeing $150 a ton for all there jobs this year!


PLT is right about them sucking up all the big jobs. I never even heard of them three years ago now they are all over south cook county..... I am not sure about $150 per ton tho. Tovar plows my full time job lots and according to them they got the salt back. There is a trucking company next door that the "thieves" rented the semi's from to steel it. They put the address on rental form of where they took the salt to.

Blago was definetly involved in this somehow...


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

That is a lot of salt to "disappear" unnoticed


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hambrick & Co.;676668 said:


> PLT is right about them sucking up all the big jobs. I never even heard of them three years ago now they are all over south cook county..... I am not sure about $150 per ton tho. Tovar plows my full time job lots and according to them they got the salt back. *There is a trucking company next door that the "thieves" rented the semi's from to steel it. They put the address on rental form of where they took the salt to. *
> Blago was definetly involved in this somehow...


Darwin award canadates????


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

mullis56;676056 said:


> $150 a ton spread??? WTF!


All the big guns here ( IL )are $140-$175 a ton....


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Unreal that is the spread costs? I cannot believe it!


----------



## Sno Biz (Nov 19, 2008)

Vinnie;676616 said:


> "*NorthernSvc's lol the gov is holding it unitl tovars donates 10,000 to his election campaign... "*
> 
> And Jesse Jackson Jr didnt authorize anyone to take that salt on the governors behalf LMAO


Vinnie ...your killing me... LMAO too!


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

ptllandscapeIL;676002 said:


> Yeah that was Tovars snow amd Ice her ein the chicagoland I dont know where all my chicago guys are but I can tell you this these guys are sucking up work around here left and right and the real truth is that salt went MIA OVERNIGHT!!!!! not in a few weeks btw there chargeing $150 a ton for all there jobs this year!


I heard the same thing! $150.00 a ton! I also heard they're charging the customer a few extra tons per application. Nice scam! Put down 500 lbs....charge for 2 1/2 tons!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

snow picasso
Here is the list of the biggest rip off companys
1. Artic
2. RB ENTERPRISE!!!!!= really busy fact is really cheap!
3. TOVAR

These guys have sucked up all big work in the area and yes it is true big hto shot companys are spreadign salt at 150 a ton
screw em !


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Barack is a crock i didnt vote for his lying pos ass!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If you think $150 is to cheap how much should it be?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

cretebaby;676897 said:


> If you think $150 is to cheap how much should it be?


id like to see 220 plus...sad fact is , you can bearly buy it right now for 140 delivered

im sure those guys get it for less than 100

R&B . yeah they are cheap , they do ok work.... i have friends that own companies that work with them

Tovars , i have had lunch with him , and his brother now works for VIP , (who my father use to work for) - does good work ,

Vip , in way over there heads, if you guys only knew what a half as , operation they had

you forgot snow systems


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Tovar bought a barge of salt at a cool 5 million dollars.

Just my .02¢


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ZamboniHDB;676917 said:


> Tovar bought a barge of salt at a cool 5 million dollars.
> 
> Just my .02¢


That would have to be one damn big barge


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

yeah I dont know VIP??? what do they do in the area RB is really big in vallet serive at woodfield RB does green meadows in addion now too,and yes i did forget SNOWGO and snow systems


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

RON,

sorry i didnt see your post i dont want to give too much info lets jsut say ive lost work to them and i saw the new contract enough said yes i do know first hand


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

but you know what the salt theift was BS and im reading back im getting caught up in all the BS too screw it boys we do our thing we love what we do and it isnt about money its about making an honest living doing what we do best! in this economy the big and pridefull will fall but the honest and humble will prevale


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

cretebaby;676897 said:


> If you think $150 is to cheap how much should it be?


We have fewer events, so use less salt so we charge more here and a lot more then that! I guess when you do it more often you don't make as much per salting but you salt a lot more. We salt 10-15 times on a normal year, last year that was over 20 times.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

you guys are chargin how much????? i charge 275 per ton, ( but i actually charge them for what i REALLY put down), ive explained this to my customers and have actually gained work when we go back and measure lots, and look at past invoices from previous companies that were charging less and "dropping" more / chargin for more. 
It's worked for me. how can you make any money at 150-200 per ton? that barely covers your cost for product and loading into the truck.
maybe i missed something somewhere cause last market analysis i did ( 2 years ago) had me at the top end ( but not by that much) everyone seemed to be 240+ in my area.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

scam or no scam its called business. If you cant deal with it, adjust with it, then get out of the business.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

These guys are probably paying $70-80 per ton so $150-160 is not that bad if they are putting a few tons down at one site. Quantity Wins!!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

mullis56;677052 said:


> We have fewer events, so use less salt so we charge more here and a lot more then that! I guess when you do it more often you don't make as much per salting but you salt a lot more. We salt 10-15 times on a normal year, last year that was over 20 times.


I thinnk we have salted over ten times already !


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

newlooklandscp;677726 said:


> scam or no scam its called business. If you cant deal with it, adjust with it, then get out of the business.


Outstanding point. Learn how to conduct business and adjust with the stardard set by the market. The Cleint sets the rules as a business operator you must learn how to work within those boundaries and be profitable. That is what everyone else does.

Ron G.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

cretebaby;676924 said:


> That would have to be one damn big barge


A barge is about 50K tons.


----------



## postman11 (Dec 18, 2008)

This of the biggest companies by us called tovar snow they had over $750,000 in salt stolen from them lastyear alone!! thats a big chunk of change. and now there having this taken again. at the there salt bays they had a bunch of stuff put in to make so this doesnt happen, like key cards and passcodes and cameras. i just talked to one of there drivers like 6 days ago bout it, i guess they didnt do that to there warehouses too. haha


----------

